# Does anyone have a canning recipes for BBQ sauce?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I've made ketchup before; it was fun. Would like to try my hand at BBQ sauce this year! Looks like we'll be getting lots of 'maters.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Willow_girl (PSG)

Here one I been making for many years now it a family favourite, I also make a Smokey one by add a couple spoons of either Colgin's Natural Liquid Smoke Hickory or Pecan or Apple or Mesquite or a mix of a couple of these to the sauce, Please enjoy MM:viking:

Mountain Micks Fruity BBQ Sauce Â© Mick Blake Baree
1 cup chopped dried dates
1 cup chopped prunes or dried apricots
2 medium onion minced 
6 cloves garlic 
6 tablespoons tomato paste 
Â½ cup of vinegar 
Â½ cup Worcestershire sauce 
Â½ cup honey 
Â½ cup brown sugar 
5 tablespoons mustard 
2 teaspoon black pepper 
4 teaspoons liquid Hickory smoke (this optional for Smokey sauce)
2 teaspoon basil dried
1 teaspoon sage dried
1 teaspoon thyme dried
Â¼ teaspoon hot Chilli
1 teaspoon salt 
Â½ cup molasses 
Combine all the dry mix together in a bowl;
Sweat down onions till soft and clear and add chopped fruit, now Add the garlic, tomato paste and vinegar. When this has started to simmer add the rest of the ingredients. Simmer for 30 plus mintues and reduce to a sauce like consistency that you like I like mine thick so I cook it a little long and bottle while hot. Enjoy MM:viking:




willow_girl said:


> I've made ketchup before; it was fun. Would like to try my hand at BBQ sauce this year! Looks like we'll be getting lots of 'maters.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm no help Willow. I've been looking for one myself, lol. Mick sent me a couple in a post in the Cooking forum not too long ago I plan to try, but they're just small amounts that you refrigerate, not can. But if I ever find a good one, I'm going to can the heck out of it, lol!

Mick, all your recipes sound so good, but I am just so wimpy. I had an ulcer years ago, and ever since then my stomach just doesn't take kindly to anything very spicy at all, and it seems like all of yours are spicy, lol, but they sure sound good!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

There are a few approved recipes for canned BBQ Sauces in the Ball book.

Looking at Mick's recipe though, it seems pretty acidic to me and I'd feel confident pressuring canning it like a fruity ketchup (Cran-Ketchup recipe in Ball book as well) if I multiplied the batch.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't have a pressure canner, though! Guess I should have specified that earlier ... looking for one that's HWB.

Picky, aren't I? LOL


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Okie Dokie... found you a BWB BBQ Sauce recipe on the Ball website

http://www.freshpreserving.com/recipe.aspx?r=138

Edit -- you can fiddle with the spices (per the book), but not the veggies, salt, sugar, lemon juice or vinegar.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Calliemoonbeam,

Fun enough it not that spicy this I've posted, You can just drop the pepper & chilli out:goodjob: and I still taste great:goodjob:, and you can play with the fruit like use tomatoes & apples instead:goodjob:. You will love It:goodjob:. MM 


calliemoonbeam said:


> I'm afraid I'm no help Willow. I've been looking for one myself, lol. Mick sent me a couple in a post in the Cooking forum not too long ago I plan to try, but they're just small amounts that you refrigerate, not can. But if I ever find a good one, I'm going to can the heck out of it, lol!
> 
> Mick, all your recipes sound so good, but I am just so wimpy. I had an ulcer years ago, and ever since then my stomach just doesn't take kindly to anything very spicy at all, and it seems like all of yours are spicy, lol, but they sure sound good!


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Willow_Girl (PSG)

I don't pressure can this one and I normally last for three years+ we found a bottle in the back of pantry a few months ago that was labled 29/sept/2005 and we eat it on some ribs taste was off the chain and we all loved it. MM:goodjob:



willow_girl said:


> I don't have a pressure canner, though! Guess I should have specified that earlier ... looking for one that's HWB.
> 
> Picky, aren't I? LOL


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Dawn's BBQ Sauce
11 cups tomato juice
11 whole onions chopped fine (we grind)
2 3/4 tsp paprika
5 lb sugar
1- 15oz worcestershire sauce
2 hot peppers chopped fine (we grind)
1 1/4 cup vinegar
7 TBS salt

Simmer all ingredients for 1 hour and pour into sterilized jars. Process pints 10 min at 10 lb pressure and quarts 15 minutes. Note: we ground everything so that once done it wouldn't clog up the meat injector (think HUGE needle and syringe). 

Done this way it's a bit runny but extremely flavorful, great for real BBQing- smoking first day then last 4-5 hours basting often. Could be simmered longer if you desire a thicker sauce.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks folks! 

Just waiting for those 'maters to ripen!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Bumping this up to ask for a SWEET BBQ sauce, please.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

This one's pretty thick, sticky and sweet. I haven't canned it yet, but this should be acidic enough to BWB, or PC for tomatoes and you can't go wrong.

Ingredients:
*3 lbs quartered tomatoes (or 1 1/4 cup ketchup)
1 cup water (add in parts for desired thickness)
*1/3 cup cider vinegar
1/4 cup dark brown sugar
2 tablespoons molasses
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 teaspoon celery salt
1 teaspoon allspice
1 teaspoon cayenne

Preparation:
Cook tomatoes down in a large pan until they are very soft, almost a puree.
Add the rest of the ingredients over a medium heat. 
Stir constantly for 5 minutes adding water as needed. 
Reduce heat to low and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

You can tweak the spices for a little more/less heat, or tweak the b.sugar & molasses (or add/substitute some honey) for a little more/less sweet. A teaspoon of ginger also helps sweeten it with just a touch of added zing.

If you're planning to BWB this, don't tweak the *tomatoes or *vinegar.


----------

